

Reverse Engineering the Z80′s 16-bit Increment/Decrement Circuit - ColinWright
http://hackaday.com/2013/11/11/reverse-engineering-the-z80s-16-bit-incrementdecrement-circuit/

======
aspensmonster
Hackaday gives a nice synopsis, but the meat is here:

[http://www.righto.com/2013/11/the-z-80s-16-bit-
incrementdecr...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/the-z-80s-16-bit-
incrementdecrement.html)

~~~
acqq
The author of the text that is original is Ken Shirriff, who few days before
wrote about another impressive detail: The Z-80 has a 4-bit ALU!

[http://www.righto.com/2013/09/the-z-80-has-4-bit-alu-
heres-h...](http://www.righto.com/2013/09/the-z-80-has-4-bit-alu-heres-how-
it.html)

